# Error End program



## mardette (Sep 13, 2008)

Hello
OK this is a warning. I had a client who got a Windows error message (Windows 7 Premium - very up to date hardware happened to be burning a DVD in Roxio Creator 2011) which lead her to wiki.answers website. The website (presumably by affiliate marketing reasons) suggested a one in all fix it solution - Error End software.
My client followed the links and glowing testimonials yadayada...
Purchased and installed and ran a full scan and clean. 
Contacted me because other programs were not working properly now. Further investigate did not reveal conclusive evidence that the software was malware. What I found though was that my unsuspecting client did a full registry clean (found over 6,000 problems - yes sounds impressive but too bad too be true!) This is what stuffed up the other programs.
Fix: System restore to before the installation, removed any remnants of ErrorEnd and all back to normal.
So this is a post and fix message/warning in one - not sure how to do that without posting the question..
Hope it helps someone.
Regards


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello mardette :wave:

I'm not sure of what to reply.

miekiemoes' Blog: Registry Cleaners and System Tweaking Tools


----------

